# some vids



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yesterday i took 2 vids for those interested...

the car has:

eurojet headers
eurojet highflow midpipe
awe tunning exhaust
neuspeed intake
stage 2 tranny mount
BSH pendulum mount
neuspeed torque arm insert

and the videos are:






the car obviously isnt terribly fast or anything... but i love the way it sounds! lol...

and one just cruisin around.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice man

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the viddy, looks like im going to save $500.
not to sound like a douche but i have the usp pipe so im gonna chill with that. waited for a min for decent exhaust clip


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

huh?

didnt really understand the post.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

whys the cel on? and whats the other light on?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cel is because i have a high flow cat and headers...! the code says: cat converter working below threshold...!
and the other MIL (bulb out) is because of the bi xenons. code says: auto leveling motors not connected...

i'll just learn to live with it...

hopefully the cel will clear when i get chipped. and eventually, when i am bored over my head, i'll buy and wire the motors.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Nice CEL. Not enjoying the sound, little too obnoxious for my 'hood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, its fun... on the vids it actually sounds a bit louder because of the windows being down, and because since it is on sport mode, its revving up to 4000 rpms...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

man i wish autos shifted faster the 4 second slips.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... me too...!

i been told that when i upgrade the valve body and the torque converter, that shifts should be a LOT faster...

right now, it takes an eternity to shift... plus, i am on stock ecu management, so i dont have as much power as i could, and it shifts at 6200 rpm...


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol, its fun... on the vids it actually sounds a bit louder because of the windows being down, and because since it is on sport mode, its revving up to 4000 rpms...


I have to disagree, in the video the sound doesn't sound that bad. But I've had eurojet header with high flow cat and their exhaust system. And it made the car really loud to the point that it made long drives terrible. The power was definitely there, but I like the luxury of not hearing any droning on a long drive.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

sleeper247 said:


> I have to disagree, in the video the sound doesn't sound that bad. But I've had eurojet header with high flow cat and their exhaust system. And it made the car really loud to the point that it made long drives terrible. The power was definitely there, but I like the luxury of not hearing any droning on a long drive.


This is why my exhaust was put back to stock. I drive too much (500miles a weekend) for a really loud exhaust. But soon it won't matter much, I'll have to upgrade.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> This is why my exhaust was put back to stock. I drive too much (500miles a weekend) for a really loud exhaust. But soon it won't matter much, I'll have to upgrade.


maybe this would help...










link >>> http://www.dynomax.com/mufflers.php?muffler=vt


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

This should help with keeping it quiet...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

mucho better!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, the car is actually very pleasant to drive...

I drove 14 hrs to h2o and 14 to return, no probs...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, the car is actually very pleasant to drive...
> 
> I drove 14 hrs to h2o and 14 to return, no probs...


Don't get me wrong, it sounds great, I just have to keep things a bit quiet, I have a little one who goes for joy rides with me.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

wait. you have a jetta right? I guess its different since I have a rabbit.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

~kInG~ said:


> maybe this would help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that muffer sure is tempting. But I think i'll be happy with a turbo with my stock exhaust.


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

Running a stock exhaust usually cripples a turbo quite a bit- both power and lag. 

I'm tempted to buy one of those VT mufflers and check the pressure drop across it versus a standard magnaflow etc.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

enginenerd said:


> Running a stock exhaust usually cripples a turbo quite a bit- both power and lag.
> 
> I'm tempted to buy one of those VT mufflers and check the pressure drop across it versus a standard magnaflow etc.


humm....I guess I'll just keep it the way it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The turbo will quiet it down a little anyways if you keep the same cat-back. :thumbup:


----------

